# Making your own bacon



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to try and make my own bacon and was planning to use water, sea salt and sodium nitrite. Has anyone made bacon and if so is there anything special I should be aware of? I have an eight pound belly already.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Yes. I make it all the time. Family just about won’t eat store bought bacon anymore. I use Jess Pryles recipe. I’ve done several others and have cured lots of meat. I really think the Prague powder is necessary. It’s also called Pink curing salt, this is far different from pink Himalayan salt. Order on Amazon be to you in a couple days. Good luck.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I just ordered some and will look up that recipe.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so easy a cave man could do it.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there an added benefit vertically smoking it?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

DoubleD said:


> Is there an added benefit vertically smoking it?


Only for catching the smoked bacon fat drippings! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Yes. I make it all the time. Family just about won’t eat store bought bacon anymore. I use Jess Pryles recipe. I’ve done several others and have cured lots of meat. I really think the Prague powder is necessary. It’s also called Pink curing salt, this is far different from pink Himalayan salt. Order on Amazon be to you in a couple days. Good luck.


Thanks. After trying the bearded butcher method and spilling a gallon of water all over my kitchen I used Jess' recipe and it turned out great.


----------

